# Seiko 'Spirit' Scvs003



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I think is my first attempt at a review, well maybe not a proper review as such, more of a ... "oh, I gotta new watch and it's great" type of review :wink2:

So, I got this Seiko Spirit direct from Seiya-san / Japan a few weeks ago now and had a bit of a sweat while it was on its journey as I pulled the trigger to buy and a couple of days later Iceland decided to send it's menacing volcanic ash cloud to the UK, perfect timing :shout: but I didn't need to worry as it got to me in great time and it even slipped under customs radar ... hurrah :thumbup: and I have to mention Seiya delivers excellent service with quick communication, first class stuff.

And so to this lovely timepiece, well I'd been wanting this watch for some time now (pun .. doh) and thought I'd better make the move as it's been replaced by a newer model that whilst being very similar, I prefer the SCVS003 design.

As you'd expect with the Seiko range this piece is really top, top quality feel and finish, often described as the poor mans Grand Seiko and I can now see why, it's that good. The finishing on the case and bracelet is superb, with the bracelet have brushed faces and smart polished edges and solid end links adding to the overall solid feel.

Accuracy - I've now had it for 3 weeks now and all I can say is wow, it has the 6R15B movement and it's a cracker. It's my daily watch (I'm desk-jockey) and it's currently sitting at +3 sec from when I set it 3 weeks ago, astonishingly accurate.

As you know, with any auto watch you have to learn the best positions to leave it overnight for the best accuracy, I can regulate this beauty at night by leaving it either face up or crown down.

Now for some photos, sorry for the average quality, I did this from work and my DSLR is at home ... doh!

Anyways, thanks for reading.














































This is a 1 second exposure trying to get the exact number of sweep stops, couldn't get it bang on between the second markers unfortunately.










k:


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your review and photos. I have one of these and it is truly a great watch.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

It is a great watch ... and it has now become my everyday watch so even though it pains me to call it a 'beater', it sort of is now ... surely that's wrong, no? 

But then again when I get a watch I wear it, I'm not at all rough with them since I've a desk job but I don't wrap them in cotton wool either, watches deserve to be worn without fear :cheers:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Lovely, I nearly went for a black one but got a white one in the end.

I got mine from Chino Watch Japan, customs caught it though :disgust:

Mine does not have 'Diashock' on the dial but I assume it's the same watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I had one and sold it.

Nice watch, but I often got glare from it and found the lack of coating under the crystal proved very irritating.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

A great looking watch, something else to tempt me.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Steve said:


> Lovely, I nearly went for a black one but got a white one in the end.
> 
> I got mine from Chino Watch Japan, customs caught it though :disgust:
> 
> Mine does not have 'Diashock' on the dial but I assume it's the same watch


Pretty much the same Ian but yours is the newer version with a thin line down the middle of the hands, it'll still be diashock, same movement, just not on the dial for some reason, probably styling or something.

Very nice


----------

